# F it! I want Carmelo Anthony!



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> NBA Free Agency 2014: Lakers Expected To Meet With Carmelo Anthony


http://www.lakersnation.com/nba-free-agency-2014-lakers-expected-to-meet-with-carmelo-anthony/2014/06/30/

I recant everything bad i said about Carmelo Anthony and wish he joins the Lakers.

I have a feeling the Lakers plan about getting a huge FA this off-season and/or the next is gonna backfire big-time. And nothing short of that would have make the Lakers relevant again (for a Lakers fan, it means championship contenders).

Lebron James is staying with the Heat. Wade sucks (i know he will never leave Miami, hust wanted to curse him). Bosh sucks. Durant will never leave Oklahoma (not after the "Decision"). Kevin Love? The Lakers already have their rebounding PF drafted (sure he won't score as Kevin, but he will at least defend). Lamarcus Aldridge, same. Dirk will finish his career in Dallas. Guys like Rondo, Deng, Marc Gasol, Zach Randolph are not THAT good.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9947573/nba-free-agents-2014-2015

Kobe Bryant is in the twilight of his career.
And the Lakers probably won't get much help through the draft from here on...

So, F it! Let's hope Carmelo gets on board! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Of course you do. People try to downplay it, but every team in the league would like to add Melo to their starting lineup.

You're definitely a top conteder for him. Good luck.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm coming around to this point of view as well. 

I know I've wanted to acquire assets and be patient, but it looks like all the big names are headed elsewhere. 

Is Love going to make it to free agency? Would Durant have any interest in coming here?

If the FO determines no, I say go for Melo.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

add Melo to the Lakers and LA goes from having a high lottery pick to having a late lottery pick or slightly out of the lottery. Once Kobe retires you end up with another max/over the hill player in Melo to continue this cycle of mediocrity. I really don't understand why any Laker fan would want that. It's one thing if you get a superstar that's in his early or mid 20s, it's another to sign a guy that's over 30. Makes no sense if you ask me.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> add Melo to the Lakers and LA goes from having a high lottery pick to having a late lottery pick or slightly out of the lottery. Once Kobe retires you end up with another max/over the hill player in Melo to continue this cycle of mediocrity. I really don't understand why any Laker fan would want that. It's one thing if you get a superstar that's in his early or mid 20s, it's another to sign a guy that's over 30. Makes no sense if you ask me.


Well, the Lakers won't probably be able to sign an impact FA for the next couple of years. 
And if i'm not mistaken they don't have a pick next year.

So, what to do for the next couple of years when 1 Kobe's deal cripples the payroll 2 Randle (hopefully) matures into an above-average PF? Go through the motions of a non-playoff season? What for?

Sure, if Carmelo was, like, 4 years younger it would make much more sense, but why the heck not? Let's see Kobe go out with a bang! Let's go crazy!

Oh, and barring injury, i don't think a 32 year old Anthony will be as washed up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm still not sold on Melo coming to the Lakers. I would rather he stay away. And I like the guy. I just don't think he's a good fit.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha, I'd be lying if I said I'm not leaning this way as well, pretty much ever since K. Love has demanded out and has made it clear he's so-so on coming to LA. 

I'm keeping my resolve though. Don't think it'd work with Kobe. Better than we are now? Sure. To the tune of 1st MAYBE 2nd round exits. 

He would make it easier to add other players around them, though. Ugh, idk. 

Think he's going to Chicago anyway.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't realize so many people were against bringing him in? Always seemed like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're one of the worst teams in the league and our fans are split in terms of who wants to bring a top 15 player without losing any players? Really?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

> I recant everything bad i said about Carmelo Anthony and wish he joins the Lakers.


I will pass.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Melo ain't coming.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Someone within Pau's camp told the media that Pau would resign with the Lakers, only if LA got Carmelo. Story is on Realgm.com, too lazy to copy/paste link. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers have big plans for frontcourt: Carmelo Anthony, Pau Gasol
> *
> Lakers are envisioning a future with Carmelo Anthony and Pau Gasol together in their frontcourt, hoping to make it a reality with step one Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/la-sp-lakers-20140703-story.html


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Someone within Pau's camp told the media that Pau would resign with the Lakers, only if LA got Carmelo. Story is on Realgm.com, too lazy to copy/paste link. Take it with a grain of salt.


This:



> Since free agency began on July 1, the Los Angeles Lakers have reached out to numerous players including LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, and most of their players from this past season.
> 
> While there are reports the Oklahoma City Thunder are the front runner for Pau Gasol, there is belief he will stay if the Lakers sign Carmelo Anthony according to Los Angeles Times’ Mike Bresnahan:
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-pau-gasol-will-stay-if-team-signs-carmelo-anthony/2014/07/02/


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

The more I think about Carmelo possibly suiting up in Purple & Gold, the more excited I get. I'll be honest, I didn't like it at first, but the thought of having Pau, Carmelo, and Julius in the front court would be some type of insane. Pau would have no problem being the 3rd/4th option. Question is... who's numero uno?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Supposedly Kobe already talked to Melo and Lebron. He's told them that he's willing to take a back seat in terms of scoring and just focus on defense just like on Team USA. FWIW. That's a bit far fetched because it's Kobe after all but we all know the ball is in Kobe's hands with the game on the line.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe did a great job of being a facilitator 2 years ago. I could totally see him take on that role again if we got Melo. 

It would allow Nash to play as a spot up shooter since he cant beat people off the dribble anymore anyway. It would probably be easier on his body too.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> It would allow Nash to play as a spot up shooter since he cant beat people off the dribble anymore anyway. It would probably be easier on his body too.


If we sign Melo to a max or near-max deal, they would most likely waive Nash to keep Pau.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nash is useless. He's just taking up space and $$$.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> The more I think about Carmelo possibly suiting up in Purple & Gold, the more excited I get. I'll be honest, I didn't like it at first, but the thought of having Pau, Carmelo, and Julius in the front court would be some type of insane. Pau would have no problem being the 3rd/4th option. Question is... who's numero uno?


Carmelo clearly. 

Laker fans must of been hitting the bong with @DaRizzle if they thought we had better realistic options than melo. Kevin love?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Carmelo clearly.
> 
> Laker fans must of been hitting the bong with @DaRizzle if they thought we had better realistic options than melo. Kevin love?


I think that was the dream for most.

When I brought this topic up several months ago, some were in favor of holding on to cap space for 2015 to pursue K. Love.

Of course, since then, K. Love has asked for a trade and has expressed his lack of enthusiasm for joining a depleted Lakers roster. We also drafted a player at #7 who can only play PF. Oh, and we lost 195732 games, so now we'll take anything we can get. 

My stance hasn't changed. I'm not sure giving Melo max or near max is the right move long term, but we HAVE to go after him and just hope for the best in terms of filling out the rest of the roster.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Carmelo clearly.
> 
> Laker fans must of been hitting the bong with @DaRizzle if they thought we had better realistic options than melo. Kevin love?


I'm a bong half full kinda guy.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If Kobe can come back close to 100%, then it _could_ be a contender with Melo. 

Steve Blake/Marshall/Nash
Kobe/Bazemore/???
Carmelo/Swag/???
Julius/???
Pau/Sacre

That's not too bad if you can get someone who can properly coach them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> If we sign Melo to a max or near-max deal, they would most likely waive Nash to keep Pau.


the first thing is not possible although they could use the stretch option to reduce but extend the pain over 3 years but the good news is that second thing is possible regardless of the cap situation because we maintain the bird rights on Pau (I believe)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> If Kobe can come back close to 100%, then it _could_ be a contender with Melo.
> 
> Steve Blake/Marshall/Nash
> Kobe/Bazemore/???
> ...


If the lakers weren't the most injured team in the league last years roster could of made the playoffs. Trade Meeks, Johnson, kaman and swagger or Henry for melo and randle seems like improvements to me.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

What are the odds that Carmelo takes the 4 year/$97 mil deal? 20/80? 30/70? 40/60? 50/50? I think he's gonna end up going back to the Knicks since they can give him the most money.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> If Kobe can come back close to 100%, then it _could_ be a contender with Melo.
> 
> Steve Blake/Marshall/Nash
> Kobe/Bazemore/???
> ...


I like this lineup. Only thing I disagree with is Pau is not a true center. Slide him back to the 4 and get a true center if possible. Julius can come off the bench because he probably won't be nearly as healthy as he wants to be with that foot when the season begins.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> ...Julius can come off the bench because he probably won't be nearly as healthy as he wants to be with that foot when the season begins.


Randle's foot is fine and he has been cleared to play in the Summer League.

*http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/7/3/5867687/julius-randle-foot-surgery-lakers*


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> the first thing is not possible although they could use the stretch option to reduce but extend the pain over 3 years but the good news is that second thing is possible regardless of the cap situation because we maintain the bird rights on Pau (I believe)


When I said waive, I meant via the stretch provision, yes.

As for bird rights on Pau, we'd have to renounce them or sign him for less first before we'd have the room to sign Melo. We can't sign Melo then give Pau whatever we want, cap holds and such. 

All of it doable though, if Melo and Pau both agree to sign and Pau takes a $8-9 mil salary. For Pau's sake, I'd do a 2-year, second year player option. That would scare away most trade partners and force the Lakers to really pay him next summer. Assuming of course, his value is still high by then.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...anthony?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Joel Silver film narrated by Spiderman 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...s-carmelo-anthony-meeting-20140703-story.html



> The Lakers went Hollywood in their 2½-hour meeting Thursday with free-agent forward Carmelo Anthony. Big time..
> 
> Executives from Anschutz Entertainment Group and Time Warner Cable pitched him on the size and scope of the Los Angeles market. Movie producer Joel Silver put together a four-minute “trailer” of Anthony’s life, narrated by Tobey Maguire.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/3/5869511/carmelo-anthony-la-lakers-nba-free-agency-2014


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...anthony?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Joel Silver film narrated by Spiderman
> 
> ...


Here's something I may have said before, but it met his wifes (lala) personal trainer. She is full time LA.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Frank Isola of the New York Daily News reports more on Carmelo and the Knicks:
> 
> *Anthony is expected to accept the Knicks’ five-year, $129 million contract offe*r, and a decision could be made within the next 48 hours. The one holdup could be (LeBron) James, who is also an unrestricted free agent and is being courted by several teams, including the Cavaliers and the Lakers. Anthony met with the Lakers on Thursday in Los Angeles and afterward Lakers officials flew to Cleveland to meet with James’ agent, Rich Paul.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2034007-carmelo-anthony-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-veteran-sf

F!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Frank Isola of the New York Daily News reports more on Carmelo and the Knicks:
> 
> Anthony is expected to accept the Knicks’ five-year, $129 million contract offer, and a decision could be made within the next 48 hours. The one holdup could be (LeBron) James, who is also an unrestricted free agent and is being courted by several teams, including the Cavaliers and the Lakers. Anthony met with the Lakers on Thursday in Los Angeles and afterward Lakers officials flew to Cleveland to meet with James’ agent, Rich Paul.


No surprise...that was his intention all along...to force the Knicks into offering him the max deal...which was more money than any other team could offer. It was always about the money for Melo.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

except now....

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/5/5873765/carmelo-anthony-la-lakers-nba-free-agency-2014


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *The Lakers might be Carmelo Anthony's best option*
> 
> The Lakers never stay down for long.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/7/6/5874385/the-lakers-might-be-carmelo-anthonys-best-option

Is there any doubt, Melo? Snap out of it! LA's where it is!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @IanBegley: FWIW: A UCLA senior associate athletic director tweets that Carmelo Anthony, Kobe Bryant and Kevin Love were playing pickup at UCLA today.


Interesting...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Honestly, the more I think about it the more I want him here. Kobe is gone after 2 seasons and we need a face to the franchise. Randle may be that later on, but not yet.

PS. I haven't posted in forever!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm starting to come around to the idea over the last couple of days. All along I've been saying I didn't want him here but the more I'm reading about it, the more I'm okay with it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well...I wish that Melo and LeBron make up their damn minds already...so we can move forward with free agency. I know that have until 7/10 to sign a contract. Let's move along boys!


----------

